# Fireplace remodel



## PDSMustang (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum and I'm already finding things that I wish I had known about a few months ago. I am about to complete a DIY fireplace remodel in my home and I would like to get some opinions on the job as a whole and I also need some advice on one small section that has got me stumped. 

The original was supposed to be an electric only fireplace with with glass tile and a mirrored mantel. It was basically a big brown monolith that did nothing since the electric was never hooked up. There was quite a bit of re-planning as I kept finding things as I tore away the layers. Like the recessed TV mounting. I decided to use that for the new rebuild initially but I realized that was going to make matching up the new stone work VERY difficult. At least for me. My wife and I ultimately decided the TV over the fireplace was just not what we wanted and it's not the best thing for the TV anyway. So we ended up going with judges panel and a new wood mantel with stone fireplace and hearth.

Did I make the right choice? Too late now, but I would like the input.


----------



## PDSMustang (Nov 1, 2017)

So here?s the thing I got stuck on. When I got around to the ends of my mantle I ended up with a hole I couldn?t figure out how to fill. I?ve attached a picture.


----------



## PDSMustang (Nov 1, 2017)

I?m also not sure how to finish up the judges panel on one side. I have a 3? perimeter around the grams but on this side I have a light switch in the way. Do I just use the 3? from the mant l edge or move over to 3? from the light switch. The switch plate will just barely fit inside the 3? perimeter.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If that's drywall, cut it open and move the switch to a more artful location. Change the switch style to one of those flat rockers, or a dimmer if appropriate. It will go better with the look. If it's not drywall, the patching will have to be much more carefully done, but will still work. Remove the trim and cut the wall open under the trim line. The trim will cover the patches edges. You can place the switch centered in the panel, high or low. I would most likely replace the panel if it's ply. and use the trim to cover the seam.

If you use one of the big rectangular rocker switches with or without dimmer, I would also replace the AC outlet you have there with a similar style outlet.

BTW, welcome to the Forum, glad you joined the fun. Looks like you're pretty experienced. That's a nice job.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Sorry, Ross, it's all beyond the comprehension of a simple country lad like me! But welcome to the forum anyway!


----------



## PDSMustang (Nov 1, 2017)

DesertRatTom

Thank you. 

Not sure I have the fortitude to reposition the switch. But it looks ok to me and it is supposed to be relatively hidden. I will change it out to the rocker type. Don?t know why I didn?t in the first place. Will also swap out the outlets. 

It?s 3/4 plywood outer shell on top of a Very out of square framing job with a layer of dry wall in-between. I used the plywood to cheat the squaring so I wouldn?t have to rebuild the whole thing. Used some biscuit joins to help keep things lined up and square as I added back the lower sections.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. The tv and the fireplace would have competed with each other for attention. As well, the tv would have been too high to watch comfortably. 

About all you can do to finish the ends is to fill the hole with as tight a fitting triangular piece as possible. Anything else will look worse. If the ends are visible then they should match the rest of the mantle which means wrapping the crown moulding all the way around. Other than that it's a very nice looking job.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Why not rewire the switch into the receptacle on the side with something like this
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Leviton...itch-and-Outlet-White-R62-T5225-0WS/202035011

Then make a new mantle because the one you have looks too short to be able to wrap the crown molding around. You will also have to re do the crown molding because that is too short to make an outside corner. Last you will have to make the bottom section of the molding frame narrower so that it can be installed without running into the mantle. However it would probably look better if you eliminated the lower molding altogether. Although it's a fair amount of work it has to be done if you want to be able to look at it and be happy with it.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck, Some of you people on this forum just do great work. This project is a true example. Looks just great.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome. What you have done looks great


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

On that triangular opening, I agree that the best solution is to cut a tight fitting triangluar piece and fit it in there. If the 90 is accurate, you can use a clear triangle to lay out the new piece slightly oversized, then fit with sanding. Put a couple of blocks inside to glue the triangular piece in nice and solid. If it's out of square, then it's you and the sandpaper until you get an exact fit. Use a small piece of the triangular stock to determine the set back of the supporting blocks. 

I have the rocker switches in a 4 gang box in my living room, and they have tiny levers that run the dimmer built in. Nice looking setup and great to dim things down of an evening.

Overall, it is a really nice looking job you've done there. I don't blame you for not tearing it all out to get it square. If you get a chance, watch the Tom Hanks film "The Terminal", in which he builds some really creative structures from what's at hand. Your manle brings that film to mind.


----------



## PDSMustang (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. It turns out my wife wants to leave the triangle open. It will make a good hiding place for excess cord length when decorating. 

After cutting some test pieces and debating the pros and cons I decided to leave the switch and just use the same measurements for the JP on both sides. Since it is designed to be basically hidden I think it will function and it doesn?t look as bad as I thought it would. I am going with a toggle type dimmer switch. That switch is for the uplighting in the top run of the crown molding above the JP.


----------



## PDSMustang (Nov 1, 2017)

I also added some hidden features to this build. I have three parts if the JP that are secret doors and access to key areas for future owners and opportunities. The main feature is the inner ring of the panel immediately above the mantel. While we are not putting our tv over the fire place for several reasons some future owner may decide they want to. So it pops out and hides an outlet and 2? conduit run to the left side for easy routing of cables.

The left side has a panel that pops out reviewing the other end of the conduit run so media plates can be installed.

The right side has a panel that pops out to gain access to the LED up light electrical box for when it finally burns out.


----------



## Pounamu (Oct 10, 2017)

Pounamu said:


> Sorry, Ross, it's all beyond the comprehension of a simple country lad like me! But welcome to the forum anyway!


Sorry, should have said Phillip. :wacko:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well thought out and executed. Appreciate the details in the share.


----------



## lmgoodhair (Sep 24, 2019)

That looks really good.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent work...looks much better than the original. And great solution with the switch...light looks real nice...


----------



## David Bradford (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice upgrade on that.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Some of these older posts are really good.


----------

